# Crazy Idea!



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

So I have trouble in my back yard with two huge silver maples. In the spring and fall the grass looks great after over seeding but in the summer it thins out under the trees. This year Plan A is to fertilize more often to help the grass get more nutrients in that spot under the trees and water more. If that doesn't work I'm considering throwing down some clover seed. Anyone else purposely put clover in their lawn?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I've seen all clover lawns and they look great. The only reason I dont like clover in my lawn is the bees and the kids.

Most likely though your lawn isn't getting enough water. Those trees will suck out any moisture.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I am wondering if its a sun related issue. The leaves coming out and blocking the sunlight. Cool season grass grows best in "cool weather" so spring and fall I find the grass grows the most vigorously.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

If the extra fertilizer doesn't work, you might trying going in the opposite direction: PGR. If you slow the plant's need or desire to grow up, it may do better by growing less, growing down, and spreading out.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Or you might want to try a "shade" happy cultivar, maybe Bewitched?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I think water is the biggest problem. Maple roots are close to the surface and suck up all the water. Fertilizer would be an added stress. I used to have a silver maple in the backyard. The only thing that grew under it were wild violets. We took it down because a big limb cracked for no good reason and we were afraid that in a storm there might be other limbs falling on structures. Silver maples aren't as strong as they ought to be.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Virginiagal said:


> I think water is the biggest problem. Maple roots are close to the surface and suck up all the water. Fertilizer would be an added stress. I used to have a silver maple in the backyard. The only thing that grew under it were wild violets. We took it down because a big limb cracked for no good reason and we were afraid that in a storm there might be other limbs falling on structures. Silver maples aren't as strong as they ought to be.


I can agree with that. Every storm we have branches down. Even after we had it trimmed and thinned out. I'll try to focus more on water and not the fertilizer.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Below is the area I'm talking about. Right between the two trees. In 2 months it will look thin and dried out. right now looks great. I have stripes without a striper.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Virginiagal said:


> ...Silver maples aren't as strong as they ought to be.


They do usually make all the trees you should never plant lists. Those and Bradford Pear. Someone had a (not so) great idea to plant a Bradford Pear in most of the front yards in the older phases of my subdivision (1990's). They keep the city's chipper truck busy after every strong storm.


----------

